# cannot find draughtsman for pavement dishing planning permission



## Seppi (27 Sep 2012)

apparently planning permmission (which requires architect's or draughtsman's plans) is needed to dish a pavement in dublin city council area. No draughtsman we've contacted seems interested in taking this on. We live in D 12. Would anyone know of architect or draughtsman who has done such work in the past?


----------



## archie83 (27 Sep 2012)

could you highlight a few more details of what you are trying to do - ie is this a new entrance to a dwelling house across an existing footpath?  Depending on the complexity of the location, location of existing services etc. the job may require input from a traffic engineer.


----------



## kkelliher (28 Sep 2012)

I know in South Dublin there is a specific form you fill out but no drawings are required as its a standard detail. I would have assumed Dublin City would have had a similar approach


----------



## Docarch (28 Sep 2012)

kkelliher said:


> I know in South Dublin there is a specific form you fill out but no drawings are required as its a standard detail.


 
Same for DLR CC. 

As far as I am aware (or at least I have never come across it), planning permission is not required to dish a pavement (but this work must be carried out by the Council). Planning permission _is_ required to make a new vehicular entrance or to widen an existing vehicular entrance.

If you widen or make a new vehicular entrance _without_ planning permission the Council will not dish the pavement to, in effect, facilitate the unauthorised development. 

Maybe the OP could elaborate on what they are looking to do and/or what they have done already?  Possibly the Council were suggesting you needed to make an application for retention permission (and have permission granted) for a new/widened vehicular entrance before they will consider dishing the pavement?


----------



## Leo (28 Sep 2012)

The procedure (including planning requirements for new dishing) for Dublin City is laid out [broken link removed]. Being in D12, the OP needs to comply with this procedure. 
I don't imagine the drawings required for this need to be all that detailed. 

See [broken link removed] for the guide on how to apply for planning permission with links to document templates/samples.


----------



## Docarch (28 Sep 2012)

Thanks for posting that Leo.  That's a new one on me!  This certainly does not apply to other Dublin Coucils (yet). 

From reading the content of the link, and reading between the lines, this requirement would _appear_ to be a means of _possibly_ catching people who have made new vehicular entrances without planning permission!  I note the 7 year time limit in terms of use/exemption (i.e. outside of statutory time limit for taking enforcement action?).


----------



## Leo (28 Sep 2012)

No problem, I think it was only introduced within the last couple of years. Up to then I believe it was just a single application form.


----------

